# General > Gardening >  WANTED -someone to cut grass and take away cuttings

## elastic band

Having a problem getting our sit on mower repaired so really need someone to cut our grass and take away cuttings please a.s.a.p -we live just outside Wick, cash waiting.

Please contact to advise when you could do our garden please.

thanks

----------


## poppett

Elastic band.....your inbox is full.


Text or phone 07881498977 if you would like my hubby to fix your ride on mower.

----------

